# Tips on how to drive for long periods of time?



## Jdeebee (Dec 8, 2015)

I'd love to drive for more than 2 hours, but my back and butt get so uncomfortable after a while and all I want to do is go home :[ Do pillows or those lumbar support things work?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Jdeebee said:


> I'd love to drive for more than 2 hours, but my back and butt get so uncomfortable after a while and all I want to do is go home :[ Do pillows or those lumbar support things work?


That' why I drive a Suburban with a Lumbar pillow, very comfortable. If I were driving one of those itsy bitsy cars UberX drivers drive, I don't think I could last more than a couple hours, either. Lumbar pillows make the difference, trust me.


----------



## Jdeebee (Dec 8, 2015)

Ah, yeah I wish I could afford to get a suburban lol. I have a 2010 Hyundai Santa Fe, and the seats are comfortable but my back still hurts. I'll look into a lumbar pillow though, thanks!


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

Adjust your seat to your height, lumbar pillows and stretching your limbs every half hour to hour.


----------



## Chariotawaits (Nov 17, 2015)

Don't you get out and open the Pax's door(s) for them when you stop for a fare pick up? If you would do that, you would get to stretch a little, and provide that 5 Star expierience ...seriously though take the time at pick up to at least get out of the car a bit and stretch, helps me tremendously.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I drive 5-7 hours a day and take at least two bathroom breaks during that time; I'll stop at a gas station and walk around. I've also gotten out of my car at random times when it's slow and just move around (phone in hand) to get blood circulating.

P.S. Nothing worse than driving 7 hours after leg day >_< I'm like a baby deer getting out of my damn car


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> I drive 5-7 hours a day and take at least two bathroom breaks during that time;


Only two bathroom breaks in 5-7 hours? My god!


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Chariotawaits said:


> Don't you get out and open the Pax's door(s) for them when you stop for a fare pick up? If you would do that, you would get to stretch a little, and provide that 5 Star expierience ...seriously though take the time at pick up to at least get out of the car a bit and stretch, helps me tremendously.


Getting out in Newark, New Jersey isn't the smartest option.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Only two bathroom breaks in 5-7 hours? My god!


lol gotta will it out! Unless I'm near a bathroom I can't really go (I drive overnight 10-5am; 12-5am) unless I'm by my place or a safe gas station (GetGo or Sheetz here in PA) everything else is closed.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> lol gotta will it out! Unless I'm near a bathroom I can't really go (I drive overnight 10-5am; 12-5am) unless I'm by my place or a safe gas station (GetGo or Sheetz here in PA) everything else is closed.


Are you a man ? If so don't be scared to go behind a tree lol


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> lol gotta will it out! Unless I'm near a bathroom I can't really go (I drive overnight 10-5am; 12-5am) unless I'm by my place or a safe gas station (GetGo or Sheetz here in PA) everything else is closed.


I have favored bathrooms everywhere. The best are hotel lobbies.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Put your seat upright so your head is square over your shoulders. Adjust your steering wheel such that your hands rest at ten and two. This way your hands bear the burden of the weight of your arms.

Invest in a beaded seat cover to minimize back sweat. On 14 hour shifts, I usually have to change my shirt once or I smell like a homless person.

As others have said, get out of your car whenever you can.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Put your seat upright so your head is square over your shoulders. Adjust your steering wheel such that your hands rest at ten and two. This way your hands bear the burden of the weight of your arms.
> 
> Invest in a beaded seat cover to minimize back sweat. On 14 hour shifts, I usually have to change my shirt once or I smell like a homless person.
> 
> As others have said, get out of your car whenever you can.


14 hours 

God bless you


----------



## Robert John Spitzer (Dec 2, 2015)

I almost always have coffee in my cup holder...I have to get out often....usually during my breaks I wipe my SUV down, keep the tires shiny, vacuum if necessary....I get a compliment every single passenger I pick up how clean my vehicle is and smells good. I can't sit for too long....gotta move around


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Cocaine


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I have favored bathrooms everywhere. The best are hotel lobbies.


 Good point, haven't explored hotel lobbies, just don't want to be that weird dude walking in at 3:30AM then leaving lol



yolo25 said:


> Are you a man ? If so don't be scared to go behind a tree lol


Yes I'm a man lol, I've tried to avoid that and keep it classy but I have targeted a path behind campus once


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Just imagine a beautiful stack of 8 $1 bills then drive 1 hour for each stack you would like to obtain.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

See a doctor.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Good point, haven't explored hotel lobbies, just don't want to be that weird dude walking in at 3:30AM then leaving lol


Yeah, they work best when there's foot traffic. Here in St Louis, the nicer hotels work best because they have big bars that drive a lot of traffic so you don't get noticed. Also, all the valets know me because I feed them candy when I'm picking up.

I also note any restaurant where the bathrooms are before the hostess stand.

I think the fact that I dress in a nice collared shirt and walk in like I own the place helps.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yeah, they work best when there's foot traffic. Here in St Louis, the nicer hotels work best because they have big bars that drive a lot of traffic so you don't get noticed. Also, all the valets know me because I feed them candy when I'm picking up.
> 
> I also note any restaurant where the bathrooms are before the hostess stand.
> 
> I think the fact that I dress in a nice collared shirt and walk in like I own the place helps.


Oh I hear ya it does help, I dress sharply in my super schweet Express ensembles (button up, charcoal jeans, black boots). I don't want to interact with any valets though lol I want to be stealthy. It's tough when places are closed but I'm slowly marking my go-to bathroom gas stations... four so far in the city.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Meth. Constant supply. Small doses.

Good for weight loss too. Bad for the complexion.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> I drive 5-7 hours a day and take at least two bathroom breaks during that time; I'll stop at a gas station and walk around. I've also gotten out of my car at random times when it's slow and just move around (phone in hand) to get blood circulating.
> 
> P.S. Nothing worse than driving 7 hours after leg day >_< I'm like a baby deer getting out of my damn car


Baby deers ride in your car? How cute.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Meth. Constant supply. Small doses.
> 
> Good for weight loss too. Bad for the complexion.


Tough on the choppers, too.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Baby deers ride in your car? How cute.


UberBambi


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> UberBambi


Can't be any smellier or unrulier than some of the the paxs we've ferried, right?


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Can't be any smellier or unrulier than some of the the paxs we've ferried, right?


True. Side benefit is you have a tender supply of venison.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I get out and walk around when I need to. Take a break, find a Walmart Super Center and stroll around, get one of those massage seat covers to sit on. I'm guess you have back problems?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

See a Doctor!


----------



## Phish007 (Oct 28, 2015)

Lose weight


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

yolo25 said:


> 14 hours


For home games this year here Uber was doing a promo with it's drivers rather than the guarantees that they did last year. To compete you basically had to work 18 hour shifts on gamedays.

I usually aim for a bathroom break about every 3 hours, even if I don't have to, particularly if I'm planning a long shift and might hit a few busy hours.. Make sure to stay hydrated on long shifts, which of course means you'll need regular bathroom breaks as well.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> True. Side benefit is you have a tender supply of venison.


And who doesn't like a hot, steaming bowl of venison chili? Or as we called it when I lived in North Dakota, Bambi chili.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Meth. Constant supply. Small doses.
> 
> Good for weight loss too. Bad for the complexion.


Speaking of bad complexion, your avatar shows a pretty bad complexion. Meth?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Baby deers ride in your car? How cute.


lol naw brah I'm like a baby deer trying to walk. That's what heavy squats do to you >_<


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Adjust your seat and headrest so that your neck is over your shoulders and your shoulders are over your hips (not easy with bucket seats). And if your back starts hurting try placing your hands at the bottom of the steering wheel (when traffic allows it) to ease stress from your back and shoulders.
> 
> There are numerous videos from professional drivers on YouTube which can help you with proper seat adjustment.
> 
> And as virtually everyone has pointed out, take breaks to stretch the muscles and get the blood circulating.


No! Never place your hands at the bottom of the steering wheel. I teach all my driving students NEVER to place hands at bottom of wheel. Ask any defensive driving instructor and you'll hear the same. It's a lazy position and you lose nearly all your turning leverage in an emergency situation. Never handicap your ability to steer by resting your hands at the bottom of the wheel. It's comfy but dangerous. That's poor advice. A safer tactic is to raise the driver's seat to a higher position so you don't have to reach up to the steering wheel. This applies to shorter drivers only. I'm 6'3" so the first thing I do in any car is lower the seat all the way down and slide it all the way back.

All your other advice is rock solid and 100% valid.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> No! Never place your hands at the bottom of the steering wheel. I teach all my driving students NEVER to place hands at bottom of wheel. Ask any defensive driving instructor and you'll hear the same. It's a lazy position and you lose nearly all your turning leverage in an emergency situation. Never handicap your ability to steer by resting your hands at the bottom of the wheel. It's comfy but dangerous. That's poor advice. A safer tactic is to raise the driver's seat to a higher position so you don't have to reach up to the steering wheel. This applies to shorter drivers only. I'm 6'3" so the first thing I do in any car is lower the seat all the way down and slide it all the way back.
> 
> All your other advice is rock solid and 100% valid.


Where are you advocating people hold the wheel just out of curiosity?


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Only two bathroom breaks in 5-7 hours? My god!


I pull over in an alley to piss about once an hour.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

Solid advice, I have a issue with prolonged seating too. My car has heated seats and that helps a bunch. I also have icy hot in the applicator. I'm not into caffeine, but I realize the benefits. My preferred pick me ups are an 8 oz coke, Nero energy water, and when I'm out of those, coffee. I keep a nap kit in the car for the dead times. Small pillow and a blanky. Yes I said blanky. My wife sleeps with it and when I nap it brings me to a snooze quickly. It also reminds me of why I do this insane job. I keep mouthwash on hand, and watever book I'm reading. For food I have a bulk beef jerky bag. If I'm riding a great surge like Halloween night I wear a rubber band on my wrist and smack it. It will get you awake. Gatorade bottles are great for in car number one, hotels are way better than gas stations and you can get a call. -good luck


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Take 2 aderall and 12 hours will just pass on by


----------



## marcusguber (Nov 13, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> Getting out in Newark, New Jersey isn't the smartest option.


Dodging bullets gets the blood flowing very well, and nothing like a stab wound to get the heart pumping.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I drive 5-7 hours a day and take at least two bathroom breaks during that time

-----

WTF man! I pee behind every dumpster or bush I can find, every chance I get. My bladder won't suffer it it doesn't have to


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yep, just pull over in any parking lot and just piss and move on


----------



## undertoad (Oct 10, 2015)

Jdeebee said:


> I'd love to drive for more than 2 hours, but my back and butt get so uncomfortable after a while and all I want to do is go home :[ Do pillows or those lumbar support things work?


 I have a small, inflatable pillow meant for camping that I use. I partially inflate it, and it's just right to keep me comfortable for several hours. My seats are pretty comfortable, so I do not have trouble with my posterior.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Only two bathroom breaks in 5-7 hours? My god!


^^^
Number one or number two?


----------

